# Copper HM spawn LIVE stream 24/7



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

I will be live streaming a Copper HM pair spawn and fry growth, or atleast try to for the next 2 months before i start jarring the fry...

you can check it out at twitch.tv/basedbetta if you are interested, i will try to find a way to dual stream it to on youtube as well.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

12 hours 7 days a week, i wont be streaming when lights are off. I will take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

stream is now on youtube as well at my channel at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCck6npEu4dqdzmFRrPBb_qA 

Fry should be out tonight or tomorrow morning. They just start wrapping with no bubblenest built...


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

This is so cool


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

I took the stream down because i've been really busy with maintaining my other spawns and college. Will update with pictures in the near future.


----------

